# Dominance?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

With a fearful dog or a worried one, staying far enough away to respect the dog's threshold for stress, and slowly increasing that challenge line is important. Here are a few really helpful books to read about how to pilot your dog to a more confident and friendly feeling about the world around him. 

Behavior Adjustment Training 2.0: New Practical Techniques for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs: Grisha Stewart: 9781617811746: Amazon.com: Books

Control Unleashed: Creating a Focused and Confident Dog: Leslie McDevitt: 9781892694171: Amazon.com: Books

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1892694069?keywords=Ruff%20Love&qid=1458127937&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello there, welcome to the forum! 

Ari sounds very like my Charlie. He was also a rescue, terrified of everything, and very "noisy" when he saw other dogs, barking growling, lunging. He wasn't socialised at all so he had to learn how to behave with other dogs. We went to a trainer and learned how to control it, so now I am confident walking him, but he still has some issues (1 year later). He has his walks, plenty of exercise, and runs in a field, but I don't typically allow him much contact with other dogs (only his brother). I cross the road or keep Charlie to the opposite side of me if we have to walk past another dog. There is no point in putting them in a situation where they can get hurt, or hurt someone else. You could be lucky and get a submissive dog, or you could come across another nervous, unsocialised dog. You just never know, so there is no point in putting them in that situation. Not all dogs are born to be social butterflies who enjoy sniffing and wrestling with every dog they see. My other dog is extremely social, so it took me a while to realise this!!

Charlie also pulls on the lead, and I too have tried soooo many different methods. I use the easywalk harness now, and it helps a lot.

Its so hard to say whether neutering would change Ari's behaviour. I would not count on it though, Charlie is neutered and still humps my other dog Derek. I don't think mating season has anything to do with it 
I would suggest bringing him to a trainer if you can, to get proper assessment and advice. I found it helped my confidence a lot, which in turn helped my poor nervous boy.


Best of luck, and do let us know your progress!


----------



## StyxForward (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys, thank you for your advices. I was so busy I didn't have time to post here.

I will most definitely check those books and I am looking around searching for some trainers in my area (that could take some time)

We tried working more on obedience in yard and he is really good boy! He fetches, follows me, we can ride a bike (he is a bit scared but bearable!) 
We went two times to a big field for a walk (usually we go with 2 more dogs and this time it was only him) and I could not resist it and had to let him off leash, haha. He was pretty good, though there were no people or dogs around. He went away and came back when I called him. I tried "ignoring" him when he'd go away a bit far and I noticed he actually looks around for me and runs if he is too far. So I'm pretty content with that. But today, there was a dog who ran away from nearby house and they got in a really small fight I think. There was some growling and trying to bite (everyone was okay at the end, it lasted less than a minute) and I managed to call him back - was really proud at both of us haha. 
So he is really good when there are no any disturbances around (cars, dogs, smells..) and as soon as he notices something he does or doesn't like he mostly just bolts away. But he is also very active dog so I want to find some kind of exercise where he can just ran as much as he wants (letting him run in a field with or without other dogs or maybe riding a bike with me) because no matter how long our walk is I think he'd just continue to walk around and I just want him to be a happy dog but I can't do all that because I don't trust him that much that he won't go away or pull me and bike or something else, and I don't trust myself that much because I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. He really made some progres but I just want to make sure we're going the right way 

and about neutering.. I don't know I just thought maybe he's going a bit crazy with all smells with mating season and that he might be ready to charge at anything. I've read a bit more, found out it might be a number of causes for humping.. but nevertheless I am still not sure about neutering.. would you say it's necessary? I don't plan on having puppies or anything, I've read much pro's and cons but im not 100% sure


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I dont have much to add but i too was going to suggest the Easy walk harness.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

It sounds like you 2 are actually doing really well. A year and a half old means he still isn't all grown up. He is learning to use his testosterone to cover up any he fear he has. What he needs is demonstrate tolerance for all other dogs. Walking him and rewarding him for passing by other dogs would be good training. Start at what ever distance he feels comfortable just sitting and watching. You can do this with anything that distresses him. Right now with my pup it is diesel trucks and the Harleys that visit my neighbour.


----------



## StyxForward (Mar 16, 2016)

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> It sounds like you 2 are actually doing really well. A year and a half old means he still isn't all grown up. He is learning to use his testosterone to cover up any he fear he has. What he needs is demonstrate tolerance for all other dogs. Walking him and rewarding him for passing by other dogs would be good training. Start at what ever distance he feels comfortable just sitting and watching. You can do this with anything that distresses him. Right now with my pup it is diesel trucks and the Harleys that visit my neighbour.


I will definitely try that with easy walk!

We went today for a bike ride two times. The faster I ride the less he pulls haha. but he was pretty good actually, we managed to ride by the dog actually without him pulling too much! and he looked so tired and happy when we got back  it will be a lot of work untill he will be pull-less in walks and listen to me I think but I'm pretty happy with this. I was really afraid of the bike with him because having him in one hand and riding with one hand seemed so dangerous haha one thing of our bucket list!


----------

